# Hey all research does wonders



## Hypnatize (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi new grower cloner all around new to growing but I just wanted to share my babies with u all and just add that a lil.reading does wonders for u I learned how to clone as well as grow from seeds by reading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



View attachment 1489424766757.jpg
View attachment 1490212134407.jpeg
View attachment 1489424814144.jpg
 a lil.research does wonders I'd say

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## zem (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi! I see you learned a few tricks, congrats and happy growing!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2017)

Good for you. it is a great tool to be able to clone..mojo for your babies.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2017)

I remember it better, when I do a little research. 

Congratulations on your garden.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 25, 2017)

Good work. Cloning opens up a whole new avenue for you. And it will allow you to produce bud faster as you can overlap the veg and flower periods.


----------



## Gooch (Mar 29, 2017)

try to remember when growing in soil, let it dry out bone dry, when its dry the plant is breathing, looking great


----------



## Hypnatize (Apr 2, 2017)

Thank u all I have a question about this soil I bout and put my plants in just transplanted yesterday to 1 gallon pots.so the soil they are in is roots 707 so my question is this,is roots 707 loaded with nutes like ffof or will I have to start feeding soon.eventually they will be transplanted in to there final homes with ffof.thank u in advance

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 3, 2017)

Seems the 707 is designed so you have to water less often. You shouldn't have to feed much growing in that. Its full of good stuff. Just watch your lower leaves. If they start to yellow bump up the nutrients a lil. You could probably get by with weak guano teas in that mix.


----------



## Hypnatize (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 3, 2017)

If you are growing organic, do not let the soil get bone dry--the microbeasties do not like that.


----------



## Hypnatize (Apr 3, 2017)

Thank you

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## natize (Apr 26, 2017)

Here's how they are doing now first pic is seedling 2nd is clone 3rd are clones as well.coming along great.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


View attachment 20170426_121617.jpg
View attachment 20170426_121638.jpg


Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 28, 2017)

They look healthy but a little stretched like the lighting isn't strong enough.


----------



## FemFlopPollenDrops (May 18, 2017)

very nice, they look very happy.. 

In the interim, research the benefits of sio2 and consider adding it to your regimen for even more robust plants that will resist various forms of stress, help keep your plants from stretching as well..


----------



## orangesunshine (May 19, 2017)

i use roots 707 with no amendments in veg---bump up the soil with mycos, kelp meal, bone meal, and some guano when i transplant for flowering


----------

